# Malibu to San Diego



## drubridges (Nov 12, 2004)

I am looking for a ride from Malibu to San Diego (La Jolla specifically). I know there is the beach bike path which stops in Torrence and I dont know where it picks back up. Any suggestions on routes?


----------

